# How Do You Lose Weight?



## Madeline (Oct 5, 2010)

Ever wanted to take off a few pounds?  Were you successful?  Let's discuss diet and weight loss, guys.

I have tried every theory of weight loss or weight maintenance under the sun.  (I've been "naturally skinny" all my life until the past five years or so, and have grown a tad fluffy with time.)  In my 20's my doctor gave me speed -- man, that works like a charm!  The guy who invents an appetite suppressant that has no bad side effects will make a fortune, and I gather they are making some progress that-a-way.

In my 30's I tried exercise.  I was diligent as hell...seven days a week, mostly strength training.  Never lost an ounce nor did I become any stronger.  Exercise is unbeatable for stress management, though, I will say that much.

In my 40's keeping weight on was the problem, not getting it off.  I blame the yo-yo hormones a lady has at an older age for this.  Unfortunately, "skinny" is a bad look for an older lady.

Now, I am kinda sorta just watching what I eat, walking every day, blah blah blah.  I'd like to take off about 15 lbs and nothing is happening.  I'm beginning to think it's because I am meant to have the extra padding.

What say you?  Ever wondered if the diet gurus are full of shit?


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 5, 2010)

Diet "gurus" are absolutely full of shit. I took off about 25 lbs of little people weight and the biggest thing that kicked my butt into gear was simply keeping a food diary. Trust me, when you actually write down what you eat and take a look at it at the end of the day you might be surprised and a little embarrassed at the amount of crap you put in your body that you didn't even think about - and it's all there in black and white to keep you honest.


----------



## topspin (Oct 5, 2010)

if you did strength training and didn't get stronger then you were seriously doing it wrong.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 5, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Diet "gurus" are absolutely full of shit. I took off about 25 lbs of little people weight and the biggest thing that kicked my butt into gear was simply keeping a food diary. Trust me, when you actually write down what you eat and take a look at it at the end of the day you might be surprised and a little embarrassed at the amount of crap you put in your body that you didn't even think about - and it's all there in black and white to keep you honest.




your post and your avatar =


----------



## California Girl (Oct 5, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Ever wanted to take off a few pounds?  Were you successful?  Let's discuss diet and weight loss, guys.
> 
> I have tried every theory of weight loss or weight maintenance under the sun.  (I've been "naturally skinny" all my life until the past five years or so, and have grown a tad fluffy with time.)  In my 20's my doctor gave me speed -- man, that works like a charm!  The guy who invents an appetite suppressant that has no bad side effects will make a fortune, and I gather they are making some progress that-a-way.
> 
> ...



Eat sensibly, walk and take up pilates or callantics or, preferably, both.


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 5, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Diet "gurus" are absolutely full of shit. I took off about 25 lbs of little people weight and the biggest thing that kicked my butt into gear was simply keeping a food diary. Trust me, when you actually write down what you eat and take a look at it at the end of the day you might be surprised and a little embarrassed at the amount of crap you put in your body that you didn't even think about - and it's all there in black and white to keep you honest.
> ...



 

Didn't even think about that. Irony, wot?


----------



## manifold (Oct 5, 2010)

The weightloss program outlined in this video is tried and true and guaranteed to work if you actually follow it.

[youtube]VKs0oEIVOck[/youtube]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 5, 2010)

When I was stationed overseas Far East Network and AFRTS would run these 30 second spots on loosing weight. They went like this:

"If you want to lose weight, exercise your body *more*, and exercise your mouth *less*".


----------



## random3434 (Oct 5, 2010)

manifold said:


> The weightloss program outlined in this video is tried and true and guaranteed to work if you actually follow it.
> 
> [youtube]VKs0oEIVOck[/youtube]



This is funny because it's true. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Douger (Oct 5, 2010)

Move to another country where they have real food ?

Eat fresh, home cooked food.
Always eat 3 or 4 small meals a day and park your car as far away from Walmart as you can. Cut your own damn grass. Wash your own car.Paint your own house and clean your own gutters and flew,chop your own firewood, shovel your own snow,rake your own leaves, if applicable.
If not find a place to swim about half hour, 3 or 4 times a week.
In other words...be un-murkin.

Oh. And throw the fucking TV in a dumpster. You're all dumbed down enough.


----------



## editec (Oct 5, 2010)

Wake up early.

Start smoking cigarettes and drinking coffee.

Continue doing same until about 5 PM.

Eat one modest meal a day

Drink more coffee and smoke more cigarettes after dinner until bedtime.

Repeat that reigment for decades.

You'll lose weight,_ I promise._


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 5, 2010)

editec said:


> Wake up early.
> 
> Start smoking cigarettes and drinking coffee.
> 
> ...


I never had a weight problem until I quit smoking 22 years ago. True story.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 5, 2010)

I dropped 5 pounds in one week. Didn't drink beer, only water. Ate smaller portions, no snacking. Rode my bike to work each day, then again in the evening. 

The following week I said "fuck this shit" and went back to my old habits. 

That's it- habits. Dicipline. Consistency.


----------



## Douger (Oct 5, 2010)

Another tip for the girlz. 
Get on top once in a while. It's a hell of a lot more work than laying there with your heels pointed at the ceiling.


----------



## Granny (Oct 5, 2010)

I lost about 10 pounds and one size by chucking out the sugar.  It was an experiment so to say.  I'm just a SWEET tea demon during summer and sugar in my 3-4 cups of coffee every morning.  I switched to Splenda.  It was so hot here this summer with major heat/humidity numbers and I was not able to do any walking so it was mostly a "sugar free thing for the weight loss.

I'm still using Splenda but weather has made walking possible again.  I have the advantage of going on flat surface, up and down minor hills, up and down a couple of very major hills, up and down stairs - it's about a 2 mile trek when I do the whole routine.  So do exercise at least a couple days a week and I was walking it twice a day at one point.

Cereal is a good thing - I use fruit when I can and I use whole milk as I have an aversion to putting water on my cereal.  Wheat bread is better than white bread. 

Eat fresh food as much as you can - I use frozen veggies as a substitute when fresh is out of season and puny.  Eat smaller portions.  Don't fry anything - grill it or bake/roast it.  Use olive oil - it's expensive, but it's healthier and also the only oil that is not tampered with.  Whatever you cook on stove top, cook slowly with lid - it will accumulate it's own moisture from the veggies or whatever.  Better yet use a steamer.

I nibble all day between meals - fruit, raw veggies.   I do allow myself sugar-free ice cream , but very, very seldom eat any kind of junk food lilke chips, etc.  Water is good - especially if you're exercising.  I don't eat anything that says "sugar free, no cholesterol, no fat" on the same package because it has no moisture and tastes like shit.


----------



## konradv (Oct 5, 2010)

I lost 25 lbs and 5-6 in off my waist by keeping strict track of my calorie intake.  After two months I didn't have to anymore, because my new eating habits started to become ingrained.  Cut out the junk and count on going to bed feeling hungry some nights.  If you keep that up and maintain some sort of physical regimen, daily brisk walking for me, you should be able to lose and keep it off.  It takes some willpower, though.  I wish I had the same fortitude when it comes to smoking.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 5, 2010)

Food regime:  lean protein, lots of fresh vegetables, raw nuts, a bit of fruit, low fat dairy

Exercise:  an hour of walking a day

And drink lots of water


----------



## Toro (Oct 5, 2010)

Eat less, exercise more.

I don't want to sound flippant, but every single way to lose weight - outside of seeing a doctor - ultimately comes down to this.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 5, 2010)

amputation would work.


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.azcentral.com/offbeat/articles/0731SurgeryDeath31-ON.html


----------



## Madeline (Oct 5, 2010)

Douger said:


> Move to another country where they have real food ?
> 
> Eat fresh, home cooked food.
> Always eat 3 or 4 small meals a day and park your car as far away from Walmart as you can. Cut your own damn grass. Wash your own car.Paint your own house and clean your own gutters and flew,chop your own firewood, shovel your own snow,rake your own leaves, if applicable.
> ...



Well, I have never been a foodie, but you're right about one thing, Douger: my lifestyle has changed, a lot.  I used to own a home with a lawn, hedges, etc.  I gardened at least 5 hours a week, not counting cutting the grass.  And I ran my feet off all day at work, etc.  Now I own a townhome, the HOA does all exterior maintenance and I am retired, mostly.  It's kinda hard to take in just how sedentary I have become, but even so, "scheduled movement" just does not float my boat.  I like walking -- clears the head -- but I am not really into working out in a gym again.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 5, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> I dropped 5 pounds in one week. Didn't drink beer, only water. Ate smaller portions, no snacking. Rode my bike to work each day, then again in the evening.
> 
> The following week I said "fuck this shit" and went back to my old habits.
> 
> That's it- habits. Dicipline. Consistency.



Alas, I hardly ever drink.  Mebbe I should take it up! LOL.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 5, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Move to another country where they have real food ?
> ...



You don't need no stinkin' gym!  You can buy a few dumbells, a couple of dvd's and workout in your own home.  Treadmills are excellent if you can't get outside to walk due to weather.

My brother had mercury overload and was (finally) dx'd about three or four years ago.  He took a lot of time off from work, a few extended disability leaves and basically lost his job because of his health.  He's been out of work for a year or so.  He's 6' and had lost a lot of weight from being sick, but is better and put what he lost back on.  Recently, over the last six-eight months, he's put on more weight even though his eating/exercising hasn't changed at all.  He blames some med he's been on for two years . . . I think it's because he stopped working and is much more sedentary. 

My hubs job changed two years ago and he lost about 25 lbs or so.  Didn't change one single thing eating or exercise-wise . . . his job just has him moving much, much more.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 5, 2010)

Granny said:


> I lost about 10 pounds and one size by chucking out the sugar.  It was an experiment so to say.  I'm just a SWEET tea demon during summer and sugar in my 3-4 cups of coffee every morning.  I switched to Splenda.  It was so hot here this summer with major heat/humidity numbers and I was not able to do any walking so it was mostly a "sugar free thing for the weight loss.
> 
> I'm still using Splenda but weather has made walking possible again.  I have the advantage of going on flat surface, up and down minor hills, up and down a couple of very major hills, up and down stairs - it's about a 2 mile trek when I do the whole routine.  So do exercise at least a couple days a week and I was walking it twice a day at one point.
> 
> ...



Good ideas, Granny.  I do the fresh fruit thing but I'll admit, I love me some chocolate.  And I swear, 10 of the 15 pounds is due to those blasted frappes at McD's.  I got hooked on the caramel ones...I bet they're 1,000 calories apiece.

But o, they are good.......


----------



## Kalam (Oct 5, 2010)

- Don't snack between meals, especially not after dinner.
- When you have the option, always walk.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 5, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Ever wanted to take off a few pounds?  Were you successful?  Let's discuss diet and weight loss, guys.
> 
> I have tried every theory of weight loss or weight maintenance under the sun.  (I've been "naturally skinny" all my life until the past five years or so, and have grown a tad fluffy with time.)  In my 20's my doctor gave me speed -- man, that works like a charm!  The guy who invents an appetite suppressant that has no bad side effects will make a fortune, and I gather they are making some progress that-a-way.
> 
> ...



Calorie counting and exercise.  There is simply no other way.  Weight loss needs to be a gradual thing (like 1 to 1.5 pounds a week).  If you cut a ton of weight on a crash diet, you'll gain it right back and just further screw up your metabolism.

Now there are online calorie counting programs that make it relatively easy. 

I use this one:

MyPlate - Food Diary & Food Calorie Counter | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 5, 2010)

konradv said:


> I lost 25 lbs and 5-6 in off my waist by keeping strict track of my calorie intake.  After two months I didn't have to anymore, because my new eating habits started to become ingrained.  Cut out the junk and count on going to bed feeling hungry some nights.  If you keep that up and maintain some sort of physical regimen, daily brisk walking for me, you should be able to lose and keep it off.  It takes some willpower, though.  I wish I had the same fortitude when it comes to smoking.



That's the beauty of calorie counting.  You are training yourself to have healthy eating habits.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 6, 2010)

Okay, let me first say that I had gastric bypass surgery six years ago because my metabolism was so screwed up, I couldn't lose weight any other way.

That being said, this surgery is truly successful when you learn to follow the eating regimen and stick to it, and that's how I keep the weight off and lose a few pounds if they happen to creep on.  I eat a lot of lean protein and dark, leafy green veggies.  I eat four or five small meals a day instead of three big ones.  I avoid fried foods because they make me nauseous.  And while I don't cut out carbs entirely, I stick to healthy ones, like whole grains.  If I want a snack between meals, I have lowfat popcorn or fruit.

I don't weigh myself except at the doctor's office.  I judge my weight by how my clothes fit and how I feel.  On those occasions when my jeans start feeling a bit tight, I drop back to my post-surgery solids diet:  baked whitefish with lemon juice and pepper and steamed greens.

Most important, I keep active.  Being sedentary is the worst thing for you, not only in terms of weight but in terms of mental and emotional health and well-being.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2010)

Get divorced. You can immediately lose 150+ lbs of unwanted fat.  

No - seriously, ummmm ... I worked out and worked out - got me toned some, but nothing beats incredibly high levels of stress. And lots and lots of manual labor. 

Follow me around, do what I do and you can eat or drink whatever you want, will have great muscle tone, excellent BP and will fit into whatever size clothes the basic frame of your body will go down to. True story.  You may have to work to keep weight on again.


----------



## Zander (Oct 6, 2010)

I can help you lose weight QUICK!! , it is pretty simple too-  Just cut off an arm or leg!!  

But if you want to lose body FAT and only body FAT, well, that's a bit harder. It can be done, but it takes effort and commitment. I highly recommend the e-book "Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle" by Tom Venuto. Follow his advice and you WILL lose body fat, lots of it.   The problem is most people are lazy and undisciplined. They want to look great, but aren't willing to actually do the hard work.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 6, 2010)

I usually just set it down somewhere and turn my back. sooner or later someone will come along and snatch it up,


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Ever wanted to take off a few pounds?  Were you successful?  Let's discuss diet and weight loss, guys.
> 
> I have tried every theory of weight loss or weight maintenance under the sun.  (I've been "naturally skinny" all my life until the past five years or so, and have grown a tad fluffy with time.)  In my 20's my doctor gave me speed -- man, that works like a charm!  The guy who invents an appetite suppressant that has no bad side effects will make a fortune, and I gather they are making some progress that-a-way.
> 
> ...


Portion control.  Here's the secret: buy smaller plates.  Eat off a salad plate rather than a dinner plate.  Eat NOTHING after 9:00 in the evening.  Walk a mile a day (I'm lucky as there is a cemetery that is more like a park with a measured mile along the roadway)


----------



## Madeline (Oct 6, 2010)

xotoxi and geauxtohell will likely pop a gasket overe this post, but o well:

Before you diet, check in with friends, loved ones etc. and see if you need to lose weight.  Damned near every chick I know has a mild form of body dismorphic disorder.  I thought I was fat in HS, in college, in my 20's.  Yet I am 5'7" and never weighed more than 125 lbs during this era unless I was preggers.  You cannot fix a mental or emotional problem by diet and exercise.

You should not expect to weigh the same all your life and it is likely you won't look your best if you do.  Both men and women over 40 generally look more attractive if they carry an extra 20 to 40 pounds or so compared to their weight at 21.  You once again need to check with your loved ones, but also, look on the 'net at photos of celebrities.  There have been infamous weight loss transformations, like Tom Hanks did for "Philadelphia", that might convince you "skinny" is no longer your best look.

If you are otherwise happy, being overweight should not be an issue.  Morbid obesity, yes, but not merely being overweight.  You simply don't have the life energy to expend on a perfect body -- or if you do, God bless ya but I doubt you and I would relate all that well.

There ARE meds that cause sudden, severe, irreversible weight gain.  You'd be startled at just how many are around.  NEVER accept a new script from your MD without asking and ask again at the pharmacy...this is especially true if body image is a source of insecurity for you.  ("Irreversible" without drug or surgical intervention.)

Starvation would cause anyone to lose weight.  So would training like you're competing in the next Olympics.  But leaving aside these extremes, if you try a weight loss program and it does not work, don't blame yourself.  Bodies are unique and complex. Give it up and try something else.

There is nothing you can eat or drink (except speed) that will make you lose weight.  The grapefruit diet, the soup diet, the all-protein diet, etc. are all utter bullshit and what's worse, this dramatic imbalance in your diet is damaging to your health.  Don't do something your inner Adult senses is harmful.

Lastly, weight maintenance is far superior to weight loss.  Not only will you avoid feeling unattractive, but you will also avoid lengthy periods of hypervigilance over what you eat.  Cecilie is to be commended for this very thing.  Many more bypass patients than we ever hear of manage to put the weight back on because they never addressed the underlying issue that caused the obesity to begin with.  (Usually, but not always, emotional eating.)

Bodies, like food, were meant to be enjoyed.  Sexiness is 10% good looks and 90% attitude...and no one who thinks he or she is unattractive is unwittingly sexy.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 6, 2010)

Toro said:


> Eat less, exercise more.
> 
> I don't want to sound flippant, but every single way to lose weight - outside of seeing a doctor - ultimately comes down to this.



Simple and true.
And if you get older, your organism needs less energy. Most people do not adapt their eating behaviour to this.


----------



## Annie (Oct 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Ever wanted to take off a few pounds?  Were you successful?  Let's discuss diet and weight loss, guys.
> 
> I have tried every theory of weight loss or weight maintenance under the sun.  (I've been "naturally skinny" all my life until the past five years or so, and have grown a tad fluffy with time.)  In my 20's my doctor gave me speed -- man, that works like a charm!  The guy who invents an appetite suppressant that has no bad side effects will make a fortune, and I gather they are making some progress that-a-way.
> 
> ...



I went on high carb with fair amount of protein and veggies/fruits. Cut out sugar. Walked at least 5 miles a day. In 3 months lost 35 lbs and kept it off. That was in my 50's. I did it for blood pressure. Yeah, I swam laps too, thinking on it a bit. 15 minutes of laps, minimum 4 days a week. 

Lots of whole wheat pasta, rice, veggies. No salt, low sodium soy sauce or salt substitute. No more than 4 oz of meat twice a day.


----------



## Annie (Oct 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > I lost about 10 pounds and one size by chucking out the sugar.  It was an experiment so to say.  I'm just a SWEET tea demon during summer and sugar in my 3-4 cups of coffee every morning.  I switched to Splenda.  It was so hot here this summer with major heat/humidity numbers and I was not able to do any walking so it was mostly a "sugar free thing for the weight loss.
> ...



Find something low cal that satisfies. Me? Sun tea with peppermint extract and lots of fresh lemon. No calories. I drink my coffee black. Pretty much I'm a no drinking calories type of person.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL Annie...I thought you had scored some yummy low-cal chocolate!


----------



## Madeline (Oct 6, 2010)

Annie said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Ever wanted to take off a few pounds?  Were you successful?  Let's discuss diet and weight loss, guys.
> ...



I am 100% convinced swimming is the best exercise...nothing else uses the whole body to the same degree.  I had thought about checking out a Y membership or whatnot.  Thankies for this reminder, Annie.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 6, 2010)

In the past I followed diets and instructions, eat a specific amount of carbonhydrates as percentage of total food intake and other instructions. 
After a while you see what works for you. 

My best results I had with eating just tuna, low fat curd cheese and drinking normal water. The only disadvantage was cramps IMMEDIATELY after waking up, so I took additional Magnesium.
Diets are only a transition phase, after you reached your wished weight level, you should focus on a healthy nutrition plan, which is not too laborious. Otherwise you will fall into old eating behaviours. 
In my opinion it does not matter how many times you eat a day. There are the adherents of 3 or 5 meals-a-day theory. For me, it did not make and still does not make any difference. But, you should eat after waking up in the morning to get your metabolism going. 

If you have chronical fatigue and no joy for sports, you should let the doctor check your blood levels. 
If you talk with a druggist|pharmacist about fatigue, he probably will come up with absence of iron and will advice you to make a 1 month charge phase of Iron as a supplementation.
Probably he will also advise you to buy Vitamine B-* . 
But he wont tell you, that orally taken it has a poor effeciency factor. 
But iron is good for chronical fatigue and sleepiness.


----------



## Annie (Oct 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...


You're quite welcome. I love swimming, spent most of my teen years on swim teams of one sort or another, so natural take in 'middle age.' I think the walking helped with the weight loss, swimming kept me from looking like I'd lost 1/3 of person. Swimming is great for toning and strength.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 6, 2010)

ekrem said:


> In the past I followed diets and instructions, eat a specific amount of carbonhydrates as percentage of total food intake and other instructions.
> After a while you see what works for you.
> 
> My best results I had with eating just tuna, low fat curd cheese and drinking normal water. The only disadvantage was cramps IMMEDIATELY after waking up, so I took additional Magnesium.
> ...



Jesus H. Christ, ekrem, this diet is devoid of any fruits or veggies?  You'll come down with scruvy if you're not careful.  Are you at least taking a good multi-vitamin?


----------



## ekrem (Oct 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Jesus H. Christ, ekrem, this diet is devoid of any fruits or veggies?  You'll come down with scruvy if you're not careful.  Are you at least taking a good multi-vitamin?



As I said, diets are only a transition phase. I do it mostly in February or March.
The other months of the year, except for Ramadan I have a highly regulated and monoton eating plan.
Fruits I eat as breakfast, the dried ones, because I cant eat much in the morning and dried fruits are small but still have high energy and nutrition values.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 6, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus H. Christ, ekrem, this diet is devoid of any fruits or veggies?  You'll come down with scruvy if you're not careful.  Are you at least taking a good multi-vitamin?
> ...



Why dried rather than fresh, ekrem?  Just a preference?  I don't suppose you drink alcohol, either.  

Must be nice to live someplace where very few mature men have beer guts.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Why dried rather than fresh, ekrem?  Just a preference?  I don't suppose you drink.  Must be nice to live somewhere that very few mature men have beer guts.




Detailed alcohole statistics in 2003-2010 in Turkey from Tobocca and Alcohole Regularity Authority
http://www.tapdk.gov.tr/alkol/istatistik/alkollu_icki_piyasa_arz_2003_2010.xls

Efes is Europes 5th biggest and worlds 12th biggest beer brewer and has a market share of 82 % in Turkey
Efes Beverage Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I dont drink, not because of religion, but it does not taste my tongue.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Ever wanted to take off a few pounds?  Were you successful?  Let's discuss diet and weight loss, guys.
> 
> I have tried every theory of weight loss or weight maintenance under the sun.  (I've been "naturally skinny" all my life until the past five years or so, and have grown a tad fluffy with time.)  In my 20's my doctor gave me speed -- man, that works like a charm!  The guy who invents an appetite suppressant that has no bad side effects will make a fortune, and I gather they are making some progress that-a-way.
> 
> ...




Madeline, I have just come in and read your comments about weight loss, but haven't had time to read the others, so forgive any repeats..lol

I am very weight/health conscious and eat to live rather than the reverse. In order not to gain weight I have to keep calories, around 1200 a day and those have to be low in fat. I do however, gain that dreaded 3 lbs occasionally and the fastest way [for me] to get it off is the Atkins Diet. I go on that for 3 to 5 days, only and limit my carb count daily to 10, rather than the recommended 20 for a first week on that diet. The weight falls off very fast. I also drink 12 glasses of water a day, which I would anyway. It is very difficult for me to lose weight and easy to gain. That diet lets one have fatty foods in huge proportions but one will crave sweets, even if you didn't before. I chew Extra sugarfree gum and that corrects that challenge. One has to be be fastidious on that diet. You will gain a couple back so I strive for a 5 lb. weight loss. When you go off that diet you have to keep everything low in calories and fat and I rarely eat meat or fatty foods anyway and rarely fried. About twice a year.

So after the diet or anytime, if I am craving a pizza or pasta, I grab one or both of those in Lean Cuisine or Weightwatchers and then my craving for those goes away.

I also race walk every day with four pounds of weights in my hands, just for general health.

Good luck with your weight loss, sweetie. It CAN be done. It is hell though... But you will love what you see in the mirror, with or without clothes .....*W00* And the most important thing, you will FEEL light and wonderful.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 6, 2010)

Ya, the added weight is *annoying*.   I am never not aware of it, and my body feels as alien to me as it did when I was preggers.  I think part of the obstacle in my path is just that -- that I have been slim for so long with zero effort on my part.  The business of monitoring my food intake is so unnatural to me, and I never acquired super-healthy eating habits.

I gotta say though, AquaAthena, 1200 calories a day seems extremely low to me as a maintenance plan.   Are you especially little bitty-ish?  I'd guess my maintenance intake is somewhere around 2000.

But hey, I have already posted:  do what works for you and your body.  Fuck the NIH.  I'm sure it's more than possible to eat a balanced menu on 1200 calories, so go for it.


----------



## Annie (Oct 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> LOL Annie...I thought you had scored some yummy low-cal chocolate!



No such thing. Have you seen those '100 calorie' chocolate bars at Trader Joe's? I'd eat 10 of them in 2 minutes!


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Ya, the added weight is *annoying*.   I am never not aware of it, and my body feels as alien to me as it did when I was preggers.  I think part of the obstacle in my path is just that -- that I have been slim for so long with zero effort on my part.  The business of monitoring my food intake is so unnatural to me, and I never acquired super-healthy eating habits.
> 
> I gotta say though, AquaAthena, 1200 calories a day seems extremely low to me as a maintenance plan.   Are you especially little bitty-ish?  I'd guess my maintenance intake is somewhere around 2000.
> 
> But hey, I have already posted:  do what works for you and your body.  Fuck the NIH.  I'm sure it's more than possible to eat a balanced menu on 1200 calories, so go for it.



Thanks Madeline, for your post. I did ask my Dr. about that 1200 calorie a day and at my height of 5'7."  I told him that I eat foods that are healthy for me only and take a multi-vitamin daily. He said his wife also lives on that many calories.  I have always weighed myself every morning, after wakening nude, and voiding and if my weight has gone up by 3 pounds, I am ON The Atkins Plan..lol. I also love the fatty foods I can have on that because I would never otherwise eat them..lol. So it is not a diet I dread having to be on. I would if it were long term and I doubt that it is recommended for people with heart problems or high cholesterol. This diet I go on, is not a heart healthy diet, if for too long.

When one thinks of the possible consequences of carrying too much weight, i.e., diabetes, heart and stroke problems, cancer, one would be wise to forego the moment of cravings, which turns into only a memory, and choose a healthy choce instead. It all depends on how and when you wish to die, and for that, we really never know. But as I have read,  thin ppl live longer. Also it is with such freedom to move about, that I love staying thin to average, for my height and to know that I am trying as hard as I can to be my bodies best friend.


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 6, 2010)

Drink lots of water , 8 to 10 glasses per day..stay away from diet and regular sodas. Decrease salt intake.

Good luck Madeline


----------



## Samson (Oct 6, 2010)

Only half a dozen donuts for breakfast.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 6, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Drink lots of water , 8 to 10 glasses per day..stay away from diet and regular sodas. Decrease salt intake.
> 
> Good luck Madeline



I hate hate hate water.  I have to really force myself and I never come anywhere near 8 glasses.  **Sighs**

I dun want this thread to turn all gross, but does anyone think colon cleansing is a legitimate weight loss aid or is it just nonsense?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I hate hate hate water.  I have to really force myself and I never come anywhere near 8 glasses.  **Sighs**
> 
> I dun want this thread to turn all gross, but does anyone think colon cleansing is a legitimate weight loss aid or is it just nonsense?



Not an expert on this, by any stretch, but wouldn't that be a quick fix? Eating proper foods, drinking lots of (sorry) water, fiber, roughage, exercise ... those are lifelong things that will improve colon health, as I understand it.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 6, 2010)

Not according to the infomercials, Phoenix.

_**Laughs**_

It's likely utter nonsense, but I was curious if anyone believed in it.  Most likely, it's up there with adrenal fatigue and phrenology.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Not according to the infomercials, Phoenix.
> 
> _**Laughs**_
> 
> It's likely utter nonsense, but I was curious if anyone believed in it.  Most likely, it's up there with adrenal fatigue and phrenology.



That's why you have to eat Activia. I have it on good authority that Gunny buys it by the case.  He likes the commercials a lot.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Drink lots of water , 8 to 10 glasses per day..stay away from diet and regular sodas. Decrease salt intake.
> ...



I don't know about the cleaning thingy, but doubtful. Temporary if anything. BUT I do know that I drink 9 to 12 glasses of water a day and the only way to do that is from a bottle. I could never do it if I had to fill a glass and down it. I have a Brita fiter system and just keep filling the bottle.   Three to four x's a day. It goes down so easy and becomes a great little healthy habit. Two cups of caffeine and lots of water are the only beverages I consume in a day. Carbonated _anything_, makes one's body hold salt and is not good for weight loss. [sometimes I will have about 6 ounces of wine] [white wine has fewer carbs than red] *Bygones to this topic*


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> LOL Annie...I thought you had scored some yummy low-cal chocolate!



If you really crave something "naughty", like chocolate or whatever, treat yourself to it once in a while.  The more forbidden you make it, the more likely you are to end up bingeing on it.  Often, you'll discover that all you really wanted was the taste.

I'm not a big candy person, but I really love Lindor Truffles, the Strachiatelli flavor.  Rather than make a big deal out of "No, no, I can't have them, they're BAAAAAAD!" I treat myself to one - only one - every time I shop at Joann's Crafts or Border's Bookstore, two stores I frequent that sell them individually at the checkout counter.  I get a special little boost to my day, and I don't shop at those stores so often that it's going to actually be a problem.

I love baked goods - cake or certain kinds of pies, for example - but they're all kinds of bad for my weight.  Once a month, I meet friends for dinner at a restaurant that has really good desserts.  That one day, I eat a little lighter, have a good salad for dinner, and then treat myself to a really naughty dessert.  It's a special occasion, and it relieves the desire to waste my daily calories on inferior sweets the rest of the time.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 7, 2010)

You must have missed my thread about ask GT anything about diet and exercise. 

You need to find your homeo-stasis, _FIRST. _

That's the amount of fat, carbs, sugars, drinks, etc. you eat or drink during about a 1-week period that keeps your weight the SAME. 

Then, do some math:

Carbohydrates are what you use as *energy*; however, if you're looking to burn fat you must deplete your carbohydrates _first_...........because they're the primary source of said energy, and then your body will begin to eat its fat reserves. 

It's simple: the less carbs you eat, the faster your "exercises" dip into your stored fat cells as an energy source. 

That doesn't mean go Atkins, because Fiber is also important.........Fiber's a carb. I have a few diets designed with the perfect balance but I'm not sure how "serious" you're trying to be.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 7, 2010)

Also the wisdom about "rapid weight loss = bad," can be true.........but it's not always necessarily true. 

If you.......say...............for a _quick fix_, or "jump-start," to weight loss, cut carb and fat _extremely_ low.......................

then when you got to where you wanted to be..........

cycle the correct carbs, and the correct fats........back on, strategically, over some time.....

then the initial weight-loss will be sustained and you can brag how quick it was. 



if you simply just start eating normal again.......off the bat, you're effed, because your metabolism is on a different course than handling all of that.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 7, 2010)

G.T. said:


> You must have missed my thread about ask GT anything about diet and exercise.
> 
> You need to find your homeo-stasis, _FIRST. _
> 
> ...



I am not gaining weight.  I would guess I am losing a wee bit gradually...I'm like some of the other ladies and dun weigh myself.  Instead, I gauge it by how my jeans fit.  I'm good on carbs and fat; it's sugar that is my downfall.  I know there's fat in chocolate but not enough in one Pepperidge Farms Mint Milano cookie to matter -- but man, is there ever sugar.

I do appreciate having someone I can ask anything of!  Experts are great, he he he.


----------



## Jos (Oct 7, 2010)

Burn off more than you eat, or eat less than you burn off  but keep in mind that some people geneticaly have a fat arse


----------



## Madeline (Oct 7, 2010)

Jos said:


> Burn off more than you eat, or eat less than you burn off  but keep in mind that some people geneticaly have a fat arse



Alas, I have no butt whatsoever.  Family curse.


----------



## George Costanza (Oct 7, 2010)

For all of you (us) who might have a slight (ahem) weight problem, I strongly recommend the following: "Rethinking Thin" by (ready for this?) Gina Kolata.  The author's name might be humorous, but the book is not.  Anyone who has ever fought the Battle of the Bulge MUST read this book.  It is a profound and very enlightening book on a scientific study done by the author on the causes of weight gain and what we can reasonably expect to do about the problem.

The answers will surprise you.  The book is an easy read - and highly informative.  Please read it.

Sneak Preview: Diets don't work - at least, not in the long term.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 7, 2010)

I use a combination of things.

Started with the Wii Fit program.  Weigh myself daily and did aerobic workouts starting January 2nd.  Some indoor track walking two or three days a week.  That did a lot of good.  As this was happening I made sure to understand what I was eating.  No diets.  Discovered sour cream had less calories than butter on a baked potato, Taco Bell salads have 800 calories v. a turkey and ham 310 calorie sub at Subway.  In this way, I don't have a diet to end.  My landscape work took over in the late Spring through early fall.  Now I'm back to walking and startin Wii aerobics soon.  Limit high calorie drinks.  Results are 40 pounds lost to date.  Should be at 50 by Christmas.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 7, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Ever wanted to take off a few pounds?  Were you successful?  Let's discuss diet and weight loss, guys.
> 
> I have tried every theory of weight loss or weight maintenance under the sun.  (I've been "naturally skinny" all my life until the past five years or so, and have grown a tad fluffy with time.)  In my 20's my doctor gave me speed -- man, that works like a charm!  The guy who invents an appetite suppressant that has no bad side effects will make a fortune, and I gather they are making some progress that-a-way.
> 
> ...



Losing weight is not rocket science.

Take in less calories than you burn and you lose weight.  How do you do that?  2 ways or a combination of the two ways.

1)  Eat less
2)  Excercise more
3)  Eat less and excercise more.


Thats how you lose weight.....no other way to do it.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 7, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> I use a combination of things.
> 
> Started with the Wii Fit program.  Weigh myself daily and did aerobic workouts starting January 2nd.  Some indoor track walking two or three days a week.  That did a lot of good.  As this was happening I made sure to understand what I was eating.  No diets.  Discovered sour cream had less calories than butter on a baked potato, Taco Bell salads have 800 calories v. a turkey and ham 310 calorie sub at Subway.  In this way, I don't have a diet to end.  My landscape work took over in the late Spring through early fall.  Now I'm back to walking and startin Wii aerobics soon.  Limit high calorie drinks.  Results are 40 pounds lost to date.  Should be at 50 by Christmas.



Yes, it is important to be educated.  Until I was like 38 I did not know alcohol had calories in it (not that I drank much after college).  Beer, yes, but vodka?  I was stunned.

Forty pounds is huge!  It is encouraging to hear from folks like you...thankies for posting, saveliberty.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 7, 2010)

You are stronger than you know.  Set a goal and start the journey.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 7, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Ever wanted to take off a few pounds?  Were you successful?  Let's discuss diet and weight loss, guys.
> ...



Clearly it's a helluva lot more complex than this for most folks, PLYMCO_PILGRIM.  Your post reads as if you are blaming the obese for their weight, when in truth most obese people dedicate far more of their attention and effort to food monitoring and exercising than a normal weight person does.  Something else may be going on that has fucked up that person's metabolism.  As I said, prescription drugs are frequently at fault, especially in someone who becomes obese for the first time in adulthood.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 7, 2010)

Eat less, do more.

It's not exactly rocket science.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 7, 2010)

For my wife, she had a hard time losing weight so far this year.  I think it is because she was getting toned and muscle was going on was fat was coming off.  Now she seems to have hit a spot where the scale is being her friend.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 7, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Eat less, do more.
> 
> It's not exactly rocket science.



Hummm, if this is true how do you explain the rising levels of obese and overweight people in the US, Mr. Clean?  I'm willing to bet you've been a normal weight your entire life and have little patience for these folks as you see them as suffering from a self-inflicted injury.

Am I right?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 7, 2010)

Madeline said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



My post reads very plainly.   You can only lose weight by taking in less calories than you burn.   Its simple science and there is no other way to do it.

If you think saying that is blaming someone then you are projecting your own thoughts onto my post.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 7, 2010)

> PLYMCO_PILGRIM wrote:
> 
> My post reads very plainly. You can only lose weight by taking in less calories than you burn. Its simple science and there is no other way to do it.
> 
> If you think saying that is blaming someone then you are projecting your own thoughts onto my post.



You are surely aware of the rising bias -- even bigotry -- obese people face?  I wonder how you explain the weight problems of an otherwise healthy adult woman, at least 100 lbs over her ideal weight, who subsists on 1500 calories a day and walks at least 7 miles each day?  You have difficulty imagining the body can go haywire and weight gain can be involuntary....and I am curious as to why you have this blind spot, is all.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 7, 2010)

Madeline said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Drink lots of water , 8 to 10 glasses per day..stay away from diet and regular sodas. Decrease salt intake.
> ...



I don't think it necessarily has to be plain water.  I hate drinking plain water myself, so I drink SoBe 0-calorie LifeWater.  Juice also works.  Anything water-based that doesn't have sugar, caffeine, and all that crap in it should do.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 7, 2010)

AquaAthena said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



One thing, though.  If you're using a plastic water bottle, do NOT leave it in the car or anywhere else that it can get sunwarmed.  The heat makes chemicals from the bottle leach into the water and they can cause breast cancer.  My gyno had a sign about it up on the wall in his office.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 7, 2010)

George Costanza said:


> For all of you (us) who might have a slight (ahem) weight problem, I strongly recommend the following: "Rethinking Thin" by (ready for this?) Gina Kolata.  The author's name might be humorous, but the book is not.  Anyone who has ever fought the Battle of the Bulge MUST read this book.  It is a profound and very enlightening book on a scientific study done by the author on the causes of weight gain and what we can reasonably expect to do about the problem.
> 
> The answers will surprise you.  The book is an easy read - and highly informative.  Please read it.
> 
> Sneak Preview: Diets don't work - at least, not in the long term.



You're always better off just establishing a healthy lifestyle where you stay active and eat a little less.  I noticed after my surgery that Americans really have no idea what constitutes a healthy meal size.  It positively alarms me sometimes to see how much food they put on my plate in restaurants.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 7, 2010)

Clearly, education is your friend.  My MIL wanted to give my infant daughter a bottle of sugar water at 4 months and lay her down in her crib to sleep.  You see a 4 year old with bad teeth, this is usually why.   People cannot do better if they do not know better, and we get 99% of our food info from the processed and fast food industries, who have zero interest in our health.

My own background has left me uninterested in food, but I do have a powerful bias in favor of unprocessed, locally grown, cruelty free and even organic food.  I do not adhere to such a diet religiously but I buy this way in the grocery and so, if I falter, it's my own self-indulgence.  But day to day, that's how I eat.


----------



## Jos (Oct 9, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



SoBe 0 calorie lifewater contains crushed bugs for color
SoBe lifewater 0 Calories | Fooducate


----------



## eagleseven (Oct 13, 2010)

I just stop eating for a few months. And by stop eating, I mean eating only 2000 calories per day. 

Okay, maybe this isn't good advice for non-weightlifters, as I need around 3000 calories per day to maintain weight. I've got a large food budget.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 13, 2010)

Jos said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Doesn't seem as if that'd be quite legal, Jos.  FDA = Falling Down Asleep?


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 13, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Ever wanted to take off a few pounds?  Were you successful?  Let's discuss diet and weight loss, guys.
> 
> I have tried every theory of weight loss or weight maintenance under the sun.  (I've been "naturally skinny" all my life until the past five years or so, and have grown a tad fluffy with time.)  In my 20's my doctor gave me speed -- man, that works like a charm!  The guy who invents an appetite suppressant that has no bad side effects will make a fortune, and I gather they are making some progress that-a-way.
> 
> ...



Amputation works well.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 13, 2010)

xotoxi, why do we still not have a good appetite suppressant?  WTF is the hold up?


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 15, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Ever wanted to take off a few pounds?  Were you successful?  Let's discuss diet and weight loss, guys.
> 
> I have tried every theory of weight loss or weight maintenance under the sun.  (I've been "naturally skinny" all my life until the past five years or so, and have grown a tad fluffy with time.)  In my 20's my doctor gave me speed -- man, that works like a charm!  The guy who invents an appetite suppressant that has no bad side effects will make a fortune, and I gather they are making some progress that-a-way.
> 
> ...



I can lose weight just by giving up beef, frozen meals (aka TV dinners) and boxed crap that has a lot of preservatives. Also nix soda and wine. I too have never been "fat" but would gain just enough so that when my favorite jeans or such wouldn't button, I'd then also turn to situps--even 20 a day religiously will help.


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 15, 2010)

Douger said:


> Move to another country where they have real food ?
> 
> Eat fresh, home cooked food.
> Always eat 3 or 4 small meals a day and park your car as far away from Walmart as you can. Cut your own damn grass. Wash your own car.Paint your own house and clean your own gutters and flew,chop your own firewood, shovel your own snow,rake your own leaves, if applicable.
> ...



TV shows are saturated with beautiful bodies, so they should be role models. It's the food ads that should be muted, and I actually rarely see any because I record most of the programs I like and just FF over *all* commercials. Try to take my TV/DVR and die.


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 15, 2010)

editec said:


> Wake up early.
> 
> Start smoking cigarettes and drinking coffee.
> 
> ...



What? No vodka?


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 15, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> amputation would work.





Actually, any hospitalization for more than two days and you'll drop about 10 pounds just because the food sucks so bad.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 15, 2010)

MaggieMae said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Move to another country where they have real food ?
> ...



I have to disagree on one point.  The "beautiful bodies" of today are almost always unhealthily, unnaturally thin, and a terrible role model.  If you can't achieve a look and a body type while eating a decent, well-balanced diet every day, you shouldn't be trying for it.

My body role models were always the movie stars of the forties and fifties, ie. Jane Russell and Marilyn Monroe.  My body is more than capable of doing that without any starvation, and I haven't had any complaints.


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 15, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > I hate hate hate water.  I have to really force myself and I never come anywhere near 8 glasses.  **Sighs**
> ...



I've heard that colon "cleansing" can become just as addictive as bulimia, too.


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 15, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I keep a two-liter container of water in the frig and need to replace it every day. I take several vitamins throughout the day, rather than just swallowing them all at once, and all go down with a big slug of water. Then there's the usual thirst at various times during the day and I never go to bed without a big glass of water on the bedstand, which is always gone by morning, so without even realizing it, I'm drinking plenty of water. But if I had to concentrate on drinking eight 8-oz glasses every day, I'd soon learn to hate water too.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 15, 2010)

I can drink tonic water or sparkling water but oddly, they are harder than hell to find here...I usually have to resort to running to the liquor store.   I &#9829; carbonation.


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 15, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



Yeah, role model was a bad choice of words.


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 15, 2010)

Only one more suggestion and that's for exercise. The very best incentive to do it is to put on the old Richard Simmons video "Dancing to the Oldies" (or something like that). I was always at my slimest when I was doing the club scene and dancing my ass off, and still find myself prancing around like an idiot whenever one of my favorite old rock songs comes on the radio.


----------



## helen82 (Oct 24, 2010)

Losing weight is simply an activity. Lower your calories intake without starving. Remember to calculate your metabolism. The metabolism is a large part of your calories burned in an average day. To win the battle, know how many calories you consume in a day.
Only eat breakfast, lunch and dinner. Do not snack when you are bored. That is a terrible habit and it just makes you obese. 
Hope it helpful!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2010)

Dieting really is a fail for most people.  If you cannot sustain the change you are going to go abck to your old weight.  Only change what you can continue from this point forward.  Reduce portion size very slowly.


----------



## Emeraldgreen (Oct 28, 2010)

jogging, and smaller portions are key. the main thing is break your habits of eating and use smaller pates to eat from. also no 2nd serving.


----------

